# Elon Musk replied to me on Twitter re: Ridiculous Speed for P3D



## JMON

I'm still in shock over Elon himself replying to me (again) on Twitter. I never thought lightning would strike twice in a lifetime.

I've been petitioning him for a Ridiculous Speed Mode for the Performance Model 3 for a long time now. I guess I finally wore him down 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122674603879325696


----------



## MelindaV

No need to add screenshots of tweets, you can link directly to them and they show up here (so others have ready access to it)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122674603879325696


----------



## CONSTRUCTK

How about a paid AWD (Non_P ) software unlock to P3D-


----------



## Mad Hungarian

CONSTRUCTK said:


> How about a paid AWD (Non_P ) software unlock to P3D-


Unfortunately not possible, P3D's have a different, higher-capacity Silicon Carbide inverter that's necessary to handle the bigger current draws for the additional power.


----------



## GregRF

Mad Hungarian said:


> Unfortunately not possible, P3D's have a different, higher-capacity Silicon Carbide inverter that's necessary to handle the bigger current draws for the additional power.


Most people that have checked have the exact same motor unit as the P version. It is most likely that it is just a software lock.


----------



## mswlogo

So what did his reply mean?


----------



## Jay79

mswlogo said:


> So what did his reply mean?


Who the heck knows, cryptic Elon reply. To me it meant nothing in regards to the P3D getting any faster.


----------



## garsh

Mad Hungarian said:


> Unfortunately not possible, P3D's have a different, higher-capacity Silicon Carbide inverter that's necessary to handle the bigger current draws for the additional power.


Are you basing that on this tweet?
I read the tweet differently. It sounds like the hardware is identical in AWD & Performance (including the silicon carbide inverters), and the only difference is the lot sorting.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998015873167208448
Additionally:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107018227727491073


----------



## mrau

I think Elon meant ludicrous is as fast as possible.......however "plaid" is beyond being ludicrous in the fashion world.

Guess he won't be wearing plaid shirts anytime soon.


----------



## Foxtrotter

Plaid is the speed higher than ludicrous in Spaceballs.
Ridiculous is slower than ludicrous.


----------



## BSElectrons

Pretty sure the launch mode on the new Roadster will be “plaid” which I think means M3P will prob just continue to have “Track Mode” as its perk. I rather like that it’ll do 3.2s 0-60 every time I hit the peddle regardless of an option engaged.


----------



## JMON

mswlogo said:


> So what did his reply mean?


You tell me !


----------



## JMON

Foxtrotter said:


> Plaid is the speed higher than ludicrous in Spaceballs.
> Ridiculous is slower than ludicrous.


that was my IMMEDIATE reply to Elon !


----------



## AutopilotFan

Plaid is what happens when you go to Ludicrous Speed, as you can see in the clip @Foxtrotter posted.

As I tell my passengers, this car doesn't have Ludicrous Speed so I can't go to Plaid. Now you know how nerdy my passengers tend to be.


----------



## JMON

The struggle to bring Ridiculous mode to life continues . . .


----------



## JMON

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174001017937170437


----------



## JMON

I have a dream . . .


----------



## EchoCharlie3189

JMON said:


> I have a dream . . .
> 
> View attachment 29856


 YES! Would you mind asking Elon (since I don't have Twitter) for paid Track mode unlock for all Model 3's? I am planning to take my SR+ on track sometime and it would be great to get a little slip angle without having to pay $300 for an MPP party box...


----------

